# Smallmouth in reservoirs. Need little assistance.



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

*Favorite soft plastic for smallies?*​
Senkos/worms360.00%hula grubs/kreatures00.00%tubes240.00%


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

I fish in a huge reservoir with plenty of weed beds, but not to thick. You could easily run spinners through them, but what should I throw in the reservoir to land the smallies?

I threw a 5 in. Yamamoto Hula Grub into some cattails one time and landed a 5 1/2 pound 19 inch smallie one time, but can't find anymore.

H2O temp.- 70-75
clarity- you could probably see a good 4 ft. down
weather- usually real sunny

PLEASE GIVE ME SOME TIPS?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cranks and jigs around noticeable rock areas are key. Especially after spring when crawfish become a target. Smallies, while they will relate to weeds, are, in my experiences, fish that prefer rock and timber.

Where are you fishing?

I'd also recommend that you buy or check out a copy of the In-Fisherman Handbook of Smallmouth, available on Ebay and half.com. The info is a bit old, but smallmouth haven't changed much in the last ten years (excluding goby-influenced smallies of the great lakes).


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

My favorit bait for smallies is the husky jerk, I catch more with them than anything else! I do use the classic tube jig, works well when in heavy cover!


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm fishing in Michigan during the summer, not many stumps or rocks, but many weeds and some sandbars.


----------

